# adjusting speed with a NCE System



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

in another post of mine asking if two different brands of locomotives can run together Xnats responded with this:



Xnats said:


> The benefit of a DCC system is you can take 2 engines that run different speeds and adjust them to run in perfect harmony.



i have the NCE DCC system and i'm new to DCC so how do i adjust the speed of the locomotive?

thanks


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

It is done within the engine's decoder by alteration values in the CVs.
In particular, the Speed table CVs.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It's called speed matching, Like waltr said it's done by changing the CV for the speed tables.
Set up a loop run both (or more) engines at the same time and see which one is slower at full throttle, your going to match to the slower of the 2 or more engines.
Then adjust the speed tables to match them up threw all the speed settings, there are either 14,28,128 speed steps to adjust for.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

thanks everyone.....once i get my layout where i can run locomotives i will worry about this...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a dumb question since the original OP got an answer. 

Do these locomotives have a cruise control function to maintain constant speeds with grades and the like? If so, do they use an encoder on the flywheel, or back-EMF from the motor(s)?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn,
Not a dumb question at all!
Most decoders use Back EMF. 
But you still have to speed match them close or they will work the decoders to death!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks, I was just curious how they did it in HO. Most stuff in O-gauge uses the flywheel encoder. However, the Electric RR stuff that I do upgrades with uses back-EMF and works very well with no encoder.


----------

